# break barrel



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

anyone have any expieriense with a break barrel .177 that shoots 1000 fps or higher? are they any good?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea they are alright... i liek the crossman storm XT ( $99 at wally world ) just get ur own scope the one they give u blows... i like the 1000 fps but the accuracy decreases... see some psots below... i think 500-700 is the way to go... i got a 600 it takes care of squirrels and rabbits but wont take a ****


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I have the same thing but my front sight broke off and now i need to use my scope so is it any good (the scope) or should I return it asap (im still gunna return it ) but will the scope break or lose accuracy quickly?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

the 3-9X32 is crap... the set wa $100 come on bro... get u a better one u know

mine got about 5 shots then went up and left


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

i tuned mine in today, i can hit a penny from 25 yds.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I bought the Hunter Extreme. Sighted it in at 25 yards. We've been hitting bottlecaps with it. I've tried several types of pellets. The two I like the most are the Kodiak Match Extra Heavy 10.6 grain and the Gamo Rocket 9.6. I bought them online. After I had bought 6 packs of 150 Rockets I found them at Wal Mart for $3.80. After sighting it in I am 5 for 5 on squirrels. After deer season we're doing crow and rabbit with it. I have a lot of rifles anywhere from a 22-250 to a 300 Win Mag. This air rifle is a ball to shoot.


----------

